# how to root my htc sensation? pros & cons of rooting?



## AndroidsDaBest (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi.. what are the pros and cons of rooting for HTC Sensation?

If I want to root it, how should I do it? What should i download or what softwares do I need? 
Step by step pleaseeeeeee.







thanks.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Rooting gives you full admin access on your device. You are able to use root apps and edit system files. Cons- you void your warranty. Although if you can root, you can always unroot. Not sure.on a root method but you will probably need to use adb to root it.


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Droid-Xer basically covered it. As for HOW to root, I don't think there is a method for the Sensation yet. Just wait for the unlocked bootloader update.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya the sensation will see some dev love I'm sure. Patience young grasshoppa


----------

